# .17 HMR Noise Level



## The Verminator

Hi, This is probably an odd question, but how loud is the .17 HMR? I don't own one but I'd like to get something that can easily kill racoons, gray squirrels, rabbits, etc. without sounding like a high powered rifle. I live on the edge of town and people hunt across the road, but on our side it is still considered "city limits". I've heard the .17 HMR is about as loud as a 22 mag. but with a higher "crack" resulting from the greater bullet speed?
Appreciate any replies!


----------



## Brad.T

don't have the foggiest idea


----------



## gunattic

I'd say what you've heard is about right...


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Its plenty loud, you will need earplugs. Like the .22 but with more crack, indeed.


----------



## waderoo

It does have more of a pop to it than a 22 mag. but i don't wear ear plugs when i am shooting mine if i am out in the open. At the range under the roof and on top of the concrete floor i wear ear plugs.


----------



## Gohon

I have a Savage .17HMR and to me it sounds just a tad quieter than the 22 magnum I shoot. However it is so close I don't think most people could tell the difference. If the game you mentioned is going to be shot at 50 yards or less I would think about subsonic loads in a 22 LR. Very low on the noise side and plenty of power and accuracy out to 50 yards. I shoot Remington, CCI, and PMC subsonic when squirrel hunting and the noise doesn't spook the game at all. Keep in mind if you plan on eating anything you hunt the .17HMR is not a good choice unless you can consistently make head shots which really isn't that difficult with the .17 plus it is a lot of fun on those 100-150 yard shots.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

waderoo said:


> It does have more of a pop to it than a 22 mag. but i don't wear ear plugs when i am shooting mine if i am out in the open. At the range under the roof and on top of the concrete floor i wear ear plugs.


You should really reconsider that, .22 LR high velocity rounds can do damage to unprotected ears much less the 17.


----------



## Gohon

> You should really reconsider that, .22 LR high velocity rounds can do damage to unprotected ears much less the 17.


I'm sure you understood that he said "when out in the open" which usually means in the field, and I'm aware your not old enough to legally own or fire a gun without adult supervision but on those times a adult does allow you to accompany then out in the field hunting, do you wear ear plugs????????


----------



## coyote fever

OH it's awefull i have never had my ears ring so bad. NOT actually it is not any louder than my 22wmr, and with very little recoil or almost none at all it is great. i bought the savage model with synthetic stock and even with the scope and bipod i can still shoot offhand without any problem.


----------



## The Verminator

Well.....I went and bought a Savage 93R17-F and I'm thoroughly glad I did! It's a blast to shoot.....in more ways than one! I think I'll stick to the sub-sonic 22 short for drilling squirrels and racoons in my back yard since that .17 HMR definately has a sharp _"crack"_ to it!  (We live on the edge of town, but it's still inside city limits....)


----------



## Gohon

> Well.....I went and bought a Savage 93R17-F


I have basically the same gun but have the 93R17-FV. I have a ball shooting this gun and find myself carrying it around more than I thought. If you really want to improve the gun a little trigger work is required. You can buy a drop in trigger replacement or do as I did and simply make the changes posted at this link. http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... hp?t=74131

I went one step farther and changed the trigger spring that everyone was doing on their marlin as it is the same spring as the Savage. Since I already had the trigger apart it was just a simple matter of making the switch. The link for the spring type is http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... ermate+pen
You may have to shop around to find that paticular papermate pen as it is the only one that has the correct size spring. With what I did I suspect my trigger pull is down around 3 pounds, maybe 3.5 pounds.


----------



## stealth hunter

17hmr are not that loud they are at least the same noise compacity of a 22. i would know i have one
:sniper:


----------



## stealth hunter

consider this u don't have to have earplugs for 22. and 17. but it just helps in the future in the long run with your hearing 
:beer:
quick question what is the best rifle to use in coyote hunting
:sniper:


----------



## zogman

Check back on previous threads and posts. Hundreds of opinios on that question............


----------

